# lube up



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

the polaris is due for its lube up and oil changes at 50hrs. 

I'm having some trouble finding out where to drain and fill up the gear case oil. Anyone know?? thanks :aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is it not part of the engine oil?


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

i"m pretty sure it is part of the crankcase for the engine oil....Muddie49


----------

